# Port Aransas Surf



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

This past weekend my cousin and I wanted to see if the surf had anything to offer. With the beach being closed to vehicles we had to improvise. We built a wagon to pull our bait box and ice chest down to the beach. The water was really murky but the mullet were in the guts thick. We ended up with 8 keeper trout with one going 25.5" that we released. All in all it was worth the work we put in. Tight Lines!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice! I was out there twice last week and didnt get nothing but ladyfish. What were you using for bait?


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

throwing croaker in the second gut


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!!! What a great way to improvise and defeat the liberal County officials ridiculous orders!!!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

WIR said:


> throwing croaker in the second gut


Thanks, ill give it a shot! In Port A the only bites I usually get are ladyfish but im only throwing tails.


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

Ya’ll think it’s going to be down enough this weekend to get out there?


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

What area of the beach were you fishing? All I picture is mass crowds this coming weekend. Is there somewhere a little more secluded to fish the surf? 

What time of day did you catch them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I heard on the radio this morning, that Port A and Nueces County beaches would be open for walk in only this week end. No standing, fishing, sitting or chairs on the beach. Walking or running only.


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice job, pretty neat wagon setup you've got there


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice catch! Is it a little early for large numbers of mullet?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That sounds like a blast. Those phone pics? Great clarity.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



poppadawg said:


> That sounds like a blast. Those phone pics? Great clarity.


Iphones take exceptional pics and video. :texasflag


----------

